# Looking for info about this stoneware



## PAX_in_MA (Nov 2, 2020)

Salt glazed stoneware. Believe it to be turn of the century but have little to no knowledge about stoneware. Stamp says "Campos, Filhos Aveiro Portugal". From what I gathered Campos Filhos was a pottery maker based in Aveiro, Portugal. 
Wondering if the bottle was imported to the US and then filled with ginger ale or beer or if it came already filled from Europe (wine, olive oil, mineral water, etc ..). It has a very distinct defect from the making process.

If you know please leave a comment. Would love to know more about this perfect and beautiful baby.
Eastern Massachusetts river find.






.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Nov 2, 2020)

*Appears to be a vintage (versus antique) Portuguese rose wine bottle.  There are a number of export brands, and this is one of them:  *
*Campos Filhos Aveiro Portugal.*


----------



## Harry Pristis (Nov 2, 2020)

deleted duplicate.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 3, 2020)

I usually associate this form with fairly recent mid-20th century wine bottles, but yours is definitely cruder than any of the others I've seen.  I'm not sure when exactly it would date to.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Nov 3, 2020)

* The Campos children ("Filhos"), Ricardo, Domingos, Henrique and João, abandoned their factory in Aveiro "in the 1960s."  The factory was founded in 1896 by their father, but I can't find a date for when the sons took over.  The factory originally made bricks and tiles.  I think mid-20th Century is a the best guess for these bottles (and there are a bunch of them, many with dark blobs of glaze[?] on their sides.  See eBay, etsy, and so on). *


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 6, 2020)

lancers wine 1960s.


----------

